# please clarify on rbps



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

is a rbp just a rbp or are there other names as all u guys say can u id this fish and mine seem to look like all of them. (that are silver with black spots any ways,red anal fin ) . yet they are all differently named. is this me being stupid or can a rbp actually be a rhom or sanchezi etc. i dont understand


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> gaz2374 Posted Today, 12:52 PM
> is a rbp just a rbp or are there other names as all u guys say can u id this fish and mine seem to look like all of them. (that are silver with black spots any ways,red anal fin ) . yet they are all differently named. is this me being stupid or can a rbp actually be a rhom or sanchezi etc. i dont understand


rbp = red bellied piranha or red bellied pacu. Strictly common name usage and no value towards the actual scientific name which is the key you need.

Unfortunately, common names have a way of coming unstuck depending on the person and the dealer selling you the fish. The scientific name is where the value is to determine what species you actually have.


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

any one help guys


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

right thanks for that so i actually could have sanchezi or what ever so there not just called reb bellied piranhas and thats it . rbp covers a wide band of types of ps then


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> gaz2374 Posted Today, 02:01 PM
> *right thanks for that so i actually could have sanchezi* or what ever so there not just called reb bellied piranhas and thats it . rbp covers a wide band of types of ps then


rbp here at P-FURY normally means Pygocentrus nattereri, but yes, some dealers (and unknowing hobbyists) will call S. sanchezi a red-bellied piranha because of the belly coloration.


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

right i understand now . just have to wait till they get a little bigger so i can get pics and get them a positive id on here.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

As long as they're an inch, go ahead and post a pic.... It isnt that hard to tell apart a pygo from a serra even when they're an inch.


----------

